# Building new layout, need advice.



## trainboy99 (May 27, 2010)

Hello all. I am a long time HO modeler and have built two layouts in the past, but I have built a new layout in my garage. It is a 4x8 x 4x8, as in two 4x8s in a L shape. The bench work is completed and the plywood is installed, but I have not decided which plan I am to choose. Does anybody have any suggested plans? I have drawn a few but would like some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd suggest you Google "model train plans" and see what they can offer. I looked it up quickly, and there are a number of aids they list that might help you a lot.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

with 2 4x8's you have alot of area to work with. you should decide what you would like on your layout, like a big yard, lots of buildings etc. to many possibilities to list. check out u-tube model railroad layouts it might help you get some idea's.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

If you've already built two, you know that one of the main considerations of a layout is the ability to reach and rerail the trains in the event of a mishap. Unless you can walk around the whole build on all sides to reach in or you have gorilla arms (knuckles drag when you walk), two conjoined 4x8's will put a whole lot of platform real estate effectively out of reach for maintainance, track cleaning, scenicking, etc. without access hatches- and access hatches are a PITA, knees, and back. The 4' width gives you great space for nice, wide radius curves, but you have to balance that against accessibility in your design.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*layout ideas*

TB99:
You might want to reference the pamphlets which in the past Atlas had provided. They had some pretty good ideas. After all, they are in the H.O. train layout business. Good luck with your final
decision.tr1


----------

